
Show HN: Virtual Events for Developers in 2020 - weitingliu
https://arc.dev/virtual-events
======
weitingliu
Given that the entire world won't be having offline events for a while, we've
created a directory of all the virtual developer conferences, dev meetups, and
hackathons that are accessible anywhere.

Learning and growing outside of work shouldn't stop while we're all working
from home. And especially at this moment of social distancing, online events
can keep us socially engaged and less isolated while working from home.

Please help us spread the word and add any virtual developer events to the
directory!

